# Glass top on tank.



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was looking on APC to see some sort of poll on the usage of glass tops but did not find any. Do you use them? Why or why not?


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

glass top? are youp talking about using glass panel to cover the tank top?if so, water vapor will stick on the glass and thus reduce light


----------



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

Shad0w said:


> glass top? are youp talking about using glass panel to cover the tank top?if so, water vapor will stick on the glass and thus reduce light


Thanks for the reply. Isn't low light good for an el natural tank? Do you experience any fish loss? Don't most light fixtures say that the need to be over a glass top? Is that due to the fixtures rusting?


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I use glass tops on my tanks (but sometimes forget to put them back on after trimming plants). It really helps me with evaporation. I've not lost any fish to jumping, but I use floating plants in most tanks. I had mine made at an glass shop (they do windows for houses and windshields, etc for cars). Those that the pet store sells have a dark plastic hinge that I feel blocks too much light. Plus the glass shop was far cheaper.


----------



## Sumthin Fishy (Aug 22, 2009)

orange...That sounds like a great idea. So do you just lay the panes of glass on the tank with no hinge? Do you attach some type of handle to the glass so that you can lift it off?


----------



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

OrangeCones said:


> I use glass tops on my tanks (but sometimes forget to put them back on after trimming plants). It really helps me with evaporation. I've not lost any fish to jumping, but I use floating plants in most tanks. I had mine made at an glass shop (they do windows for houses and windshields, etc for cars). Those that the pet store sells have a dark plastic hinge that I feel blocks too much light. Plus the glass shop was far cheaper.


I took off my black hinge. I just have the two panes next to each other with the handle on the front one. I found my cat sleeping on my light fixture so I am hesitant to take off the glass.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

I never use glass cover before, actually never use any time of cover nor hood and so far never experience any fish jump.

I never try El natural, so can't comment on that. Actually I prefered high light tank.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't use these for 3 reasons. 1. cost 2. I really love to see the aquarium from above 3. One of the tanks is rimless. So far i've only lost 1 shimp since the tank isn't covered. No problem with using the lights over the topless tanks.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

bmedeiros678 said:


> Isn't low light good for an el natural tank?


I don't think low light is necessarily good for naturally planted tanks. It's more a matter of being sufficient for good plant growth. You can run bright lights and it likely won't mean much difference other than costing more for the fixtures, using more energy, and encouraging some fish to hide more. My lights run between 1 and 1.25 watts per gallon and I have all the pruning I want. 



> Do you experience any fish loss?


Yes and what's worse, in my one tank which doesn't have a cover, every couple months one of the big Apple snails goes for a joy-crawl around the room. Usually I find it in time and return it back to the tank, but the last time, the snail was no where to be found. I suspect the dog got it. 



> Don't most light fixtures say that the need to be over a glass top? Is that due to the fixtures rusting?


I don't think rusting is as much a concern as falling into the tank and creating an electrocution hazard. Someday when I have nothing else to do, I'd like to suspend my lights from the ceiling and then replace my hinged glass covers with solid pieces of Lexan or some other polycarbonate with good scratch resistance. All the cover would need would be a small opening for heater wires and the automatic feeder. No fish jumping, no risk of electrocution while pruning, little water loss from evaporation, no possibility of broken cover glass, and most importantly, very little chance of wandering Apple snails!

Welcome to the forum!
Jim


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

All my NPTs have a glass top mainly to reduce water loss due to evaporation. But during the summer time I leave it open all day so that the tank won't get too warm.

When a light fixture does not come with a barrier to prevent evaporation from causing electrical short, it will state that the fixture should be used over a glass top.

Another reason for using a glass top is to prevent the accidental drop of the light fixture into the water.

As to the light lost caused by water vapor sticking to the glass top, I have yet to notice any light lost.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello bmedeiros678

D. Walstad recommended 1.5watts/gal with exposure to sunlight. I would recommend reading this sticky about "El Natural", and the articals linked to it. Great stuff.

The fixtures are designed for use is high humidity, so I wouldn't worry about the light that way. Though the cat may restrict ventilation and put strain on the lights mounts. As Dustymac suggest the fixture falling in to the tank should be a bigger consern. You may want to offer your cat a heating pad to lounge on.

As for critter getting out... it will happen, regardless in my opinion. I have had tanks covered and uncovered, and escapees from both. A little research can tell you what species are more prone to jump out.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I never used glass tops until I lost two fish in a weekend. The males were chasing the females for breeding and my mini schnauzer is a lot faster than I am. I like that they reduce evap, but they certainly impede light.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Sumthin Fishy said:


> orange...That sounds like a great idea. So do you just lay the panes of glass on the tank with no hinge? Do you attach some type of handle to the glass so that you can lift it off?


Mine have no hinges or handles. I had the glass shop make two panes, one about 2/3 and one about 1/3 the measurement of the tank from front to back. I had them shorten the overall measurement of 1/2 inch, so that I can slide them either way and get to the front or back of the tank, and the back leaves me room for electrical cords (powerheads and heaters). The 1/2 inch also allows me to lift off either one if I want to take them off the tank.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Sumthin Fishy said:


> So do you just lay the panes of glass on the tank with no hinge? Do you attach some type of handle to the glass so that you can lift it off?


Yes. Attached is photo of my 55 gal with glass lids in place.

Below are specs for that 55 gal. The newer 55 gals have slightly different specs, so you have to carefully measure your own tanks. Also, better to have pieces slightly bigger. If they "ride up" over the tank rim or each other, its no big deal. But if glass pieces are too small, they'll fall in the tank (very annoying).

Larger back pieces for 55 gal are: 22 & 7/8" L X 7 & 3/4" W X 1/8" Thick 
Smaller front pieces for 55 gal are: 22 & 7/8"L X 3 & 1/2" W X 1/8" Thick

I use 3/16" thick glass for the 50 gal, which has much longer pieces and needs more support.

I ask glass cutters to make a notch 2" from each corner ($2 labor cost). This is where all the tubing can come out of tank. See photo. If you're handy with glass, you can make the notch yourself with a cheap glass cutter.

I often cut up my own pieces (e.g., cut up and reuse larger pieces for the smaller tanks). Also, you can sand off the sharp edges with sandpaper. This will save you from paying glass cutters to "buff it" for you.

Glass Cutters used "Clear Float Glass". Don't use Tempered Glass! It will shatter into a million pieces if you try to cut it, notch it, etc.

Last time I bought glass pieces for four tanks, cost was $45. The cost of two bigger pieces for the 55 gal was about $5 each.

The handles I have are "clamp-on" type, leftover from what I bought at LFS (about $1 each). Never throw them out!

But here's website that sells a "glue-on" type that will probably work okay.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/212044/product.web?gdftrk=xh23lc0p/7HDy~g3JgKLc7gHWTQe~ry1haptz2AXQ7gY7Cd0q9Cw29dXqIDa9aL~dhyqcLI3MyHM5F9JQZbsCi3Zvcmi4lSnaEKg/tYluPx91M7ZEI0961T0vS/31b6f

I use glass lids like this for all my tanks. I really don't think that there's much alternative. I try to keep them clean, but after about 4-5 years, they get irreversibly crusted up. So I buy new glass. Good for the local economy!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I also use glass tops, mostly due to fear of the lights falling in because I mistakenly bump in to it. I'd rather give up minimal light output than get electrocuted. It takes 5 minutes to clean the underside of them every week or two.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I use 1/4 inch plate glass covers on all of my tanks, mainly to reduce evaporation.

I was curious about the reduction in the amount of light that a cover glass causes, so I measured it. I used a cover glass that was somewhat cloudy from the hard water that I have, and a dual 40 watt T12 shop light fixture.

At a depth of 10 inches, without a cover glass, I measured about 1530 lux. With the cover glass it dropped to 1350 lux. 

I don't think that is a significant decrease, but others might think differently.

BTW, two 32 watt T8 bulbs in a better reflecting shop light produced 2200 to 3000 lux without a cover. That fixture cost all of $25!

Bill


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Of course after praising glass tops, I found that one of mine cracked somehow on its own. When I left for work, it was fine. When I got home, I noticed a giant crack in it which makes taking the top off for cleaning very difficult and can slice my hand open if I'm not careful handling it.

Is it possible the heat of the lights cracked it? Nobody is home all day and it wasn't touched. I got 192W Coralife sitting on top of it. Kinda sucks!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

That happened to me twice, when I was trying to use 1/8 inch glass. Since I switched to 1/4 inch, it hasn't happened. I assumed that the breakage was cause by the heat of the lamps.

Bill


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you support emergent growth with covered tanks? Are you restricted to floating plants?

I envisioned an uncovered tank where I can let my stem plants grow out of the tank, over the sides and up the light rigging.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Not all stem plants will grow out of the water, and most aquatic plants grow quite nicely under glass covers.

Perhaps you are thinking more of having a terrarium?

Bill


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

firefiend said:


> How do you support emergent growth with covered tanks? Are you restricted to floating plants?
> 
> I envisioned an uncovered tank where I can let my stem plants grow out of the tank, over the sides and up the light rigging.


You can do a totally uncovered tank as you envision.

Or you can do a modified one with glass pieces. Just reduce the water level. Or you can leave an opening at the back by letting the glass pieces "ride over" each other.

Sometimes, you just have to play around until you find something that works for you-- and your plants.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

bmedeiros678 said:


> I took off my black hinge. I just have the two panes next to each other with the handle on the front one. I found my cat sleeping on my light fixture so I am hesitant to take off the glass.


That is awesome. My cats love my tanks too but have not jumped up on the light fixture yet.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Sumthin Fishy said:


> orange...That sounds like a great idea. So do you just lay the panes of glass on the tank with no hinge? Do you attach some type of handle to the glass so that you can lift it off?


On my 29 gallon tank I have 3 pieces of glass. One solid 1 in the back. Then 2 in the front. For a handle I have those stick on wall hooks on the front glass. For extra support for my light system, which is shorter than the tank, I put some metal braces in the middle both direction. The glass rest on the bars and edge of tank. For the cords I broke an angle on the rear glass. Covered the area with plastic.


----------

